# احدث تكنولوجيا لتسخين المياه



## madjinji (12 يناير 2012)

تكنولوجيا سخانات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية
احدث انواع سخانات المياه التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في مصر هو ذلك السخان ذات الصمامات المفرغة والذي يمتاز بانة يصل بالمياه لدرجة حرارة الغليان كما انه يحافظ علي درجة حرارة المياه حتي الساعات المتاخرة من الليل وفي احلك الظروف المناخية القارصة البرودة.
هناك عدة شركات مصرية تعمل في هذا المجال ولكن اشهرهم واكبرهم علي الاطلاق هي شركة "طاقة مصر" وهي تعمل في احدث انواع السخانات الشمسية.
تختلف اسعار السخانات الشمسية من شركة الي اخري ولكن في شركة طاقة مصر نجد ان الشركة تقدم افضل جودة وافضل سعر يتيح للجميع استخدام هذة التكنولوجيا الجديدة التي تعتبر صديقة للبيئة والانسان في نفس الوقت نظراً لانها لا تستخدم الكهرباء او الغاز الطبيعي.
توفر السخانات الشمسية التكلفة العالية لفواتير الكهرباء والغاز الطبيعي.

لمزيد من المعلومات
ياسر رجب
0229293990
01097772512
01099926277 
+http://www.4shared.com/document/VfUed1rl/___online.html?
http://www.4shared.com/document/3xqLNbAu/__online.html?
http://www.taqamisr.com


----------

